# It's raining



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

And quite hard actually! Not just a summer storm either - just steady rain. It's not right


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> And quite hard actually! Not just a summer storm either - just steady rain. It's not right


we have had a bit of rain every night for the past few nights - not during the day though

it IS odd this year - forecast in SE UK is better than here


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> And quite hard actually! Not just a summer storm either - just steady rain. It's not right


Thanks for the warning, we´re just off to Los Barrios - I´ll take a brolly!

Thick cloud here but no rain (yet). AEMET says 5% chance of rain this p.m.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Cloudy and "spitting" here. The winds getting up too!!! Apparently itysd beautiful in the UK!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think its trying to brighten up a bit here now???? But its still very cloudy - not what you'd expect for August on the Costa del sol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Apparently there was a huge storm yesterday over Barcelona. It lasted 5 mins and cut down palm trees, stopped the traffic and people were held up IN metro trains for hours! I heard 100 of litres in 5 mins, but that can't be right, can it???
Else where the same story as ever - crops wiped out, no hope of a harvest, this time for vineyards in the area.
They say there's going to be a whopper over the Madrid area this evening and I'm on my own and frightened of storms :hurt:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Apparently there was a huge storm yesterday over Barcelona. It lasted 5 mins and cut down palm trees, stopped the traffic and people were held up IN metro trains for hours! I heard 100 of litres in 5 mins, but that can't be right, can it???
> Else where the same story as ever - crops wiped out, no hope of a harvest, this time for vineyards in the area.
> They say there's going to be a whopper over the Madrid area this evening and I'm on my own and frightened of storms :hurt:



Get on the AVE and come and stay with me!! I'm gonna be on my own too 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Apparently there was a huge storm yesterday over Barcelona. It lasted 5 mins and cut down palm trees, stopped the traffic and people were held up IN metro trains for hours! I heard 100 of litres in 5 mins, but that can't be right, can it???
> Else where the same story as ever - crops wiped out, no hope of a harvest, this time for vineyards in the area.
> They say there's going to be a whopper over the Madrid area this evening and I'm on my own and frightened of storms :hurt:


Cataluña se recupera de la tromba de agua · ELPAÍS.com

I can't find it in english anywhere


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> Cataluña se recupera de la tromba de agua · ELPAÍS.com
> 
> I can't find it in english anywhere


Gosh, 2 people dead in accidents and over 82 litres of rain per square metre in Badalona.

Hey Jo, thanks for the offer!
Pay me the fare and I might just come!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Gosh, 2 people dead in accidents and over 82 litres of rain per square metre in Badalona.
> 
> Hey Jo, thanks for the offer!
> Pay me the fare and I might just come!!!


I could go too.............wait a min - OH is away


wonder if I could leave the kids with their grandad

that looks like a nasty storm heading your way - they are predicting it worst to the NW of Madrid


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I could go too.............wait a min - OH is away
> 
> 
> wonder if I could leave the kids with their grandad
> ...


Well, I'd better batten down the hatches - that's just where i am!

Whilst using the neighbours internet, I'm supposed to be looking after his fsh. What happens if the electric goes off which as you know it often does in a storm. How long can the fish be without the filter, water temperature etc etc??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, I'd better batten down the hatches - that's just where i am!
> 
> Whilst using the neighbours internet, I'm supposed to be looking after his fsh. What happens if the electric goes off which as you know it often does in a storm. How long can the fish be without the filter, water temperature etc etc??


good question - are they tropical or marine?

we used to keep tropical fish in the UK - they should be OK for a day or so tbh - the water temp won't drop too much, though the water will get yukky

if marine, the temp needs to be higher - but again, unless the power went off for a looong time they should be fine


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> good question - are they tropical or marine?
> 
> we used to keep tropical fish in the UK - they should be OK for a day or so tbh - the water temp won't drop too much, though the water will get yukky
> 
> if marine, the temp needs to be higher - but again, unless the power went off for a looong time they should be fine


I think they're tropical.
I won't panic about the fish too much then when I'm under the bed crying into the dust balls from fear.

Am I getting anyone's sympathy yet????


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

The main problem (especially in nice warm countries) with powercuts and aquariums is the bacteria in the filter that remove the toxins from the water will start to die.

Here's an article from a site I help run that talks about this: Fishkeeping - Powercuts - Precautions and Emergency Measures to Save Your Fish - General Guides - Articles


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xgarb said:


> The main problem (especially in nice warm countries) with powercuts and aquariums is the bacteria in the filter that remove the toxins from the water will start to die.
> 
> Here's an article from a site I help run that talks about this: Fishkeeping - Powercuts - Precautions and Emergency Measures to Save Your Fish - General Guides - Articles


Thanks


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your bad storms guys, they sound really scary,I saw last week there was serious fire threats due to the heat, so in a way perhaps this rain will reduce the fire risks. Hope things improve soon.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Thanks for the warning, we´re just off to Los Barrios - I´ll take a brolly!
> 
> Thick cloud here but no rain (yet). AEMET says 5% chance of rain this p.m.


Didn't come to much in the end - but still spotting a bit. I'm just back from Los Barrios - didn't see you! 

Very humid and overcast here now.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, I'd better batten down the hatches - that's just where i am!
> 
> Whilst using the neighbours internet, I'm supposed to be looking after his fsh. What happens if the electric goes off which as you know it often does in a storm. How long can the fish be without the filter, water temperature etc etc??


We've got a niece who lives in Alpedrete - anywhere near you? They're in the UK at the moment - hope their house is OK...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Didn't come to much in the end - but still spotting a bit. I'm just back from Los Barrios - didn't see you!
> 
> Very humid and overcast here now.


We were queuing up in Decathlon, buying parasols with side bits so we can go to the beach when it's windy without getting sandblasted.

When we came out of Mercadona it was raining quite hard but the sun was shining! Everyone was dancing around in it.

The humidity is the worst thing. Our friend down the road records it and it was 95% last Friday evening - the worst she's ever seen in August.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> We were queuing up in Decathlon, buying parasols with side bits so we can go to the beach when it's windy without getting sandblasted.
> 
> When we came out of Mercadona it was raining quite hard but the sun was shining! Everyone was dancing around in it.
> 
> The humidity is the worst thing. Our friend down the road records it and it was 95% last Friday evening - the worst she's ever seen in August.


it was stiil July last Friday.................................


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it was stiil July last Friday.................................


Well spotted - but I was talking to her this morning and she said "este mes". Doh!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Well spotted - but I was talking to her this morning and she said "este mes". Doh!


you're digging yourself deeper

we've had a couple of days with 95% humidity here over the past couple of weeks - it's horrid

one reason we left Florida was the fact that I hated the humidity - it never seemed so bad here:confused2:


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Xab I swear we live in different towns - it's been gawjus up here the last few days with a lovely breeze (although that has got quite strong) from 4pm or so to blow through the house and get rid of all the mugginess. Lots of ants all of a sudden though - are they migrating on the wind??!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I hope it does rain...but later, after we've had our monthly ADANA Board meeting, which is held around the table on our terrace. We find wine helps in our deliberations.....
It last rained here on June 6th -also an ADANA Board meeting night - and we had to make an ignominious rush for the salon when the heavens opened and we had one hell of a thunderstorm.
We need rain if only concentrated on our garden as our idle and expensive gardener who we have just sacked hasn't watered for ages and we're too busy.
Besides, we paid him and handsomely, the idle toad.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Send some of your rain this way please, we've had ****** all for weeks. The closest we got was a couple of grey clouds this morning



Doggy


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> Send some of your rain this way please, we've had ****** all for weeks. The closest we got was a couple of grey clouds this morning
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


& here. I can't remember what it is ! I ordered half a cloud off of Stravinsky last week but it never arrived . Good job it was free !!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> Xab I swear we live in different towns - it's been gawjus up here the last few days with a lovely breeze (although that has got quite strong) from 4pm or so to blow through the house and get rid of all the mugginess. Lots of ants all of a sudden though - are they migrating on the wind??!


did I say it hadn't been gawjus the last few days??


it has rained a bit at night at least a couple of times - so that doesn't bother me......

& yes, we've had a lovely breeze here too, early norning & afternoon

but we have had a couple of really nastily humid days in the past week or two




no ants here - just flying cockroaches that come in through the window at night & dive-bomb you just as you're dozing off

then the cats dismember them & you find bits all over the place in the morning


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

A little overnight rain would be nice but bring on the heat.....
I am glad that OH seems to have abandoned the idea of moving back to native Glasgow....
I think it was 17C there yesterday, and, of course, raining.
I went for a week in April and it was brass monkeys.
Viva Espana!!


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> A little overnight rain would be nice but bring on the heat.....
> I am glad that OH seems to have abandoned the idea of moving back to native Glasgow....
> I think it was 17C there yesterday, and, of course, raining.
> I went for a week in April and it was brass monkeys.
> Viva Espana!!


Hi all cassa is back ( ok nobody missed me !! ) its been very warm here in Bexhill -on-sea this last 4 days but as allways in u.k. there forcasting thunder tommorrow, still i`m off to hopefully sunny spain on Saturday for three weeks holiday yippee!!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> no ants here - just flying cockroaches that come in through the window at night & dive-bomb you just as you're dozing off
> 
> then the cats dismember them & you find bits all over the place in the morning


Do you really get *flying* cockroaches? Yeauch! I thought they only crawled.

Suppose there are still some advantages in living in a bloomin' freezin' place!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Do you really get *flying* cockroaches? Yeauch! I thought they only crawled.
> 
> Suppose there are still some advantages in living in a bloomin' freezin' place!


yep - flying ones!!









at first I was just finding bits of them in the morning - there's a thread somewhere about it - I've turned the place inside out to find a 'nest' & there isn't one 

they fly in through the back living room window, which is on the 2nd floor - if we're lucky they fly straight out the other end - it's always after dark though

more than once I've been sitting here in my chair & one has landed on my head or shoulder & I've jumped out of my skin

a couple of times I've actually been lying in bed & one has landed on me:scared:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It rained here yesterday as I was hanging out the washing. It was only a few spots and not even enough to join up together, but it was the first natural water that plants have seen in six weeks.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> yep - flying ones!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear! I nearly jumped out of my skin as I opened up the thread and the pic "jumped" out at me - never mind the real thing!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Just heard from the man who looks after our place, during the storms the electrics 'flipped off', when he went to check our house there was a horrible smell coming from the fridge /freezer, everything we had left in there had gone rotten, so much for trusting the weather.He very kindly emptied it all out and washed it out for us, what a star. So now when we arrive in September we have no stocks at all in there, will have to shop immediately, it is a shame the power cut couldn't have waited till we arrive to turn it back on, Oh well these things happen!


----------

